
Cryptome posting PGP messages that may belong to Snowden, Birgitta Jónsdóttir - maskofsanity
https://twitter.com/Cryptomeorg
======
maskofsanity
Also [http://pastebin.com/Hrvq4bpz](http://pastebin.com/Hrvq4bpz) . Via Jacob
Applebaum.

